
Distributed Systems (3rd Edition – 2017) - agiacalone
https://www.distributed-systems.net/index.php/books/distributed-systems-3rd-edition-2017/
======
greenyoda
Note that you need to provide an e-mail address to download the book (but my
address from a disposable e-mail service worked OK).

